# Covid illness payment query



## Mary2217 (20 May 2020)

My hubby applied for covid illness payment for 2 weeks but only received 54euro extremely confused over this!!! I was covid 19 positive and was off sick for weeks but in isolation for 20 days due to hubby and 3 kids having asthma and I had extremely bad productive cough. I work with HSE so paid in full for weeks I was off, 6 in total. Hubby was off 3 weeks, 1st week was paid by employer force majeure and then holidays and was told to apply for covid 19 illness payment as he had been swabbed at that stage, he was my close contact. So he also had to self isolate for 14 days or at least till results came back, results showed he was negative but waited 17 days for results. Social welfare stating thats all he is entitled too really confused about it all. Truthfully we were depending on that 700 euro but only got 54 instead....


----------

